# Lower back frozen - please help



## viktor89 (Oct 20, 2014)

I'm re-posting here cuz sometimes people are sub-forum specific. 

My original post is here. 

http://www.ugbodybuilding.com/threa...se-that-killed-Deadlift-!?p=236329#post236329

Please help. 

All feedback is welcome. 

Thanks in advance.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Oct 20, 2014)

No need for two threads. Locking this one. Anyone with a comment can click thru the link in the OP


----------

